# Favorite podcasts :)



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't usually have time to listen to podcasts but my wife recommended to me a podcast called Serial which is off An American Life series. I look forward listening to it.

Any favorite podcasts that peeps here enjoy?


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll second this question! In particular are there any good classical music podcasts that you listen to?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't listen to any classical music podcasts, but I highly recommend the Science Fiction Book Review Podcast, if that happens to be your thing.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I have found the BBC Building a Library and the Composer of the Week podcasts an excellent source of info and would have no hesitation in recommending them. However I don't know if they are available outside the UK


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I've already plugged my friend's podcast on here but I'll do it again 

He plays a selection of 78rpm records straight from original discs in his own collection, not from commercial transfers. There is some opera, but also jazz, pop and music hall, and Earl always finishes with one of his own compositions (not dating back as far as the 78rpm era, though sometimes near enough  )

http://earlokin.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

There is an EMI podcast available on iTunes apparently. Should be pretty cool.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

Without a doubt, my favorite podcast is Skeptics Guide to the Universe. It's informative and highly entertaining.

Some other great podcasts:
Rationally Speaking. (Discussions about philosophy.)
Planet Money. (Economists look at contemporary issues.)
Science for the People. (Science topics.)
Skeptoid. (Brief skeptical analyses of paranormal or unlikely claims.)
Oh No, Ross & Carrie. ("When they make the claims, we go so you don't have to.")
Savage Love. (Sex-positive advice column/podcast.)


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> I have found the BBC Building a Library and the Composer of the Week podcasts an excellent source of info and would have no hesitation in recommending them


Yaa. The weekly _Music Matters_ podcast by Radio 3 with Tom Service is also top drawer.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006tnvx/episodes/player

A big favourite of mine is Bill Simmons' BS Report podcast -- for those into American sports (mainly NFL/NBA) and movies/TV/entertainment etc.

http://grantland.com/podcasts/bs-report/


----------

